# Photo's from England



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

First link.

https://picasaweb.google.com/mlappi...&authkey=Gv1sRgCKa9kOqd0M2gUw&feat=directlink

Ely Cathedral is up. https://picasaweb.google.com/mlappi...authkey=Gv1sRgCLLBn9ag1O6e9gE&feat=directlink

Town of Ely is up: https://picasaweb.google.com/mlappi...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMaD8-je4pWFJA&feat=directlink

Colchester and Colchester Castle is up: https://picasaweb.google.com/mlappi...authkey=Gv1sRgCIfWz-zWxN6AvAE&feat=directlink

Coton Church: https://picasaweb.google.com/mlappi...&authkey=Gv1sRgCJzcrML51dHscg&feat=directlink

Cambridge American cemetary and war memorial: https://picasaweb.google.com/mlappi...&authkey=Gv1sRgCOPasd_M46uYDQ&feat=directlink

Woodbridge is up: https://picasaweb.google.com/mlappin318/TownOfWoodbridge?authkey=Gv1sRgCMLH5oyw_tXkVw

Seafront and other scenery from Felixstowe is up: https://picasaweb.google.com/mlappi...&authkey=Gv1sRgCOm59bXN85neVA&feat=directlink


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Great photos! But I didn't see any pictures of hay ground or farm equipment--must have been a real vacation, ;-)

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Great pictures Marty! Having lived in the UK three times, it's like my second home. You're almost making me homesick. Thanks!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice pics. Thanks Marty


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Great photos! But I didn't see any pictures of hay ground or farm equipment--must have been a real vacation, ;-)
> 
> Ralph


yup, after all the fun I had getting the corn in last fall farming was the very last thing on my mind. I did see they do offer B&B's on certain farms that include a tour. Next time over I'm going to check on just the price of the tour. All Tammy's family there are like the typical city people here and don't even know what's planted when they see it or personally know any farmers.

It was a real vacation, about half the days we were there we did practically nothing. Sleep in till 8 or 9, have a late breakfast, then walk down to the Felixstowe seafront. Wander around the sea front then stop and grab a bite to eat in a shop or pub then walk back to her aunt Ingrids. Was a little over 4 miles from her aunt's, to the ocean and back. With the sea air and all the walking we were more than ready for afternoon tea by time we got back to Ingrids. Also spent time with two of her other cousins. Found both their wives to be excellent cooks. The one really surprised me, she appears to be high maintenance when you first meet her. Perfect nails, hair, makeup, fashionable clothes, etc. But she loves to go fishing and even roughs it in a tent if its a weekend fishing trip, also does all her own yard work/gardening and made the best lasagna I've ever had.

Spent 5 days with Tammy's favorite cousin Kevin and his wife made the best steak and ale pie I've had yet in England.

The first time I was there in the spring of 2010 we packed so much into the ten days we had I'd been more rested if I had stayed home and worked instead.

Another plus, on the return trip British Airways upgraded us to business/World Club. Free champagne, scotch, beer or wine, three course meals and seats that at the push of a button folds down flat into a bed made the return trip very pleasant.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin says " The one really surprised me, she appears to be high maintenance when you first meet her. Perfect nails, hair, makeup, fashionable clothes, etc. But she loves to go fishing and even roughs it in a tent if its a weekend fishing trip, also does all her own yard work/gardening and made the best lasagna I've ever had."

Now thats my kind of woman.....I married a gal like that.







she even baits her own hook when using live bait!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Great pics thanks....high mainteance etc sounds perfect...If she has enough money to suport us!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

